# Komemntare bei implements



## Mikrowelle (8. Jan 2014)

Ich habe heute zum ersten mal mit InteliJ gearbeitet, mir ist ein Feature besonders aufgefallen welches ich unednlich geil finde.

Undzwar wenn eine Klasse ein Interface implementiert dann übernimst sie automatisch alle Kommentare der Methoden aus dem Interface.

In Eclipse und Netbeans ist es leider nicht so. Kann man das in Eclipse auch so einstellen?

Hier nochmal eine ausführliche Beschreibung falls nicht klar ist was ich meine.

Interface
/** Hallo welt */
meineMethode();

KlasseA implements Interface
/** Hallo welt*/                      <------------ Das wird automatisch eingefügt
meineMethode(){
...
}

Danke


----------



## turtle (8. Jan 2014)

So ganz verstehe ich nicht was du möchtest.

Wenn du eine Klasse (über den Wizard) erzeugst, kannst du doch angeben von welcher Klasse du erbst und welche Interfaces implementiert werden sollen. Dann werden auch alle Methoden-Rümpfeerzeugt.

Wenn du bereits eine Klasse hast und später noch "implements Interface" hinzufügst, bietet der Quickfix an, alle fehlenden Methoden zu generieren.


----------



## tummo (8. Jan 2014)

Was auch immer an haufenweise Redundanz "unendlich geil" ist ... :bahnhof:


----------

